# Pool Heating info needed please



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hello All,

I would like to know if anyone has had solar pool heating installed and whether it is any good at all. Costs would be great to know.. and where supplied from, UK or Cyprus, plus what temperature improvement it provided and 'comfortable' months for swimming. Currently I only consider late July, Aug and early Sep as 'comfortable'. I do swim at other times of course but would love for the pool to be warmer ideally from May and into October.

Only interested in Solar systems as don't want to get into gas tanks and heat exchangers etc..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Angcos (Mar 21, 2012)

hey gloucester_geezer,

I am in the pool business so i can answer some questions for you as no other individual has so far. First of all i would like to make clear that a heater will never be cost efficient no matter the method if your pool has heat losses due to the fact that is uncovered e.t.c. The solar method does not eliminate the need for heat exchangers e.t.c. You still need to exchange heat from your system to the pool water. 
Secondly , if your pool is not an indoor pool or with a good thermal insulating cover and preferably good wall/floor insulation a heater will only extend your "summer " months. maybe you will be able to swim during April and may and October but it will never be able to heat your pool to good levels during other months without destroying your wallet. the most efficient method i know of for cyprus is a good heat pump. it does not have a high initial cost like the solar method and taking into account that your will only try to heat the pool during the above months the energy costs for using that method will never reach the cost of installing a solar heater. if your house has a central heater you could also use that to heat your pool during some months. you wont need it during september, octomber, april , may to heat your house so you could use it for your pool. all it needs is a new manifold on the heat exchanger
those are my personal views and i might be wrong. i do not install solar heaters so maybe they improved the technology to manufacture cheaper systems.


----------

